# gonna build up my old Cannondale f200 frame



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

...to a park/urban rig. I'll probly use the fork it came with as well as alot of the other components. So far, that I can use, I have the:
Frame (der)
fork(?)
rear derailur
rear wheelset
front wheelset
casset


thats all I can remember at the moment... with the casset I have now, It'll probobly end up being a 1X7 (or is it 9) drive train. Planing on putting a bash gaurd on it, as well as a chain guide. for breaks... most likely Vs, but who knows.... the wheelsets arnt set up for discs, so most likely i'll stick with Vs. dont know about the shifters or handlebars, but i'll find something.

I'll post my progress.


----------

